# Canine Caviar



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I see lots of rave reviews in old threads, but is anyone currently feeding their poodle this kibble? Would love to know your thoughts.

I’ve been wanting to give the “Leaping Spirit” venison formula a try, but it’s not available from any of my usual retailers (local or online) so I keep putting it off.

https://caninecaviar.com/product/leaping-spirit/


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I'd be interested in learning more about it. My 2 still eat Farmina, but I can't say they are thriving on it, and the price keeps going up.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For the size we buy, it looks like we’d be paying roughly $2 more per pound compared to Farmina and Honest Kitchen, so it’s definitely not cheap.

But!

Have to ensure I’m comparing apples to apples. The suggested serving size is much smaller for Canine Caviar, which has 150 more calories per cup. It may actually work out to less $$$$, which is a plus, although not my priority with this transition.

Peggy’s eaten a chicken-heavy diet since she was a pup, and I’d like to switch things up. Canine Caviar is also much higher fibre vs. her Farmina formula. Not sure if that’s a good thing or a bad thing, but our vet did recommend more fibre for her anal glands.


----------

